# Transition Scout V2



## andraperrella (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey there!
I am in search for a new trail bike. Years ago my fiancé bought me a Santa Cruz Bronson V1, and while I love the thing, I am ready for something with a bit more modern geo. I have my eye on the Transition Scout. Coming from a bike with such short reach and a super slack seat tube angle, I am skeptic of what such long reach and super slack HTA and much steeper STA will ride like. 
I would like some real reviews on the bike. Many that I have read have only touched on climbing and that the steeper STA and slacker HTA throws you super forward on the bike. I know the bike is extremely capable and super rad on the DH but I worry about the steepness of the STA at 77.2. I know transition calls the PNW home where I can see the long and steep fire road grinds to ride better in such position. 
I ride a lot of CO high country, Montana, etc. and would love to hear back from some people outside of the PNW about how the riding position is.
Thanks so much!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Look at the Spur instead. More than enough for many different terrains. You'll have to call around.  Link.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

PNW rider here. It's not all winch and plummet riding here. We do have a fair amount of rolling terrain too. I can't speak directly about the Scout, but the new steep seat and slack head angles are amazing in all sorts of terrain. I wouldn't say all that places you super forward on the bike at all. It's far more comfortable than you might think. My steep seat/slack head angle bike is from CO and it works extremely well everywhere from the Cascades to the Rockies.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

eb1888 said:


> Look at the Spur instead. More than enough for many different terrains. You'll have to call around.  Link.


I agree that for riding the high country, a 29er bike like the Spur would be the ticket moreso than a play bike like the Scout.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I prefer steep and techy climbs and have no issues with the scout as I find it capable. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## 75Denver (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a buddy on the Scout and he loves it! Not always needed to be ridden aggressively. I’m on a Ripmo. That’s a big bike that pedals great, poppy and responsive but can mob when you want it to! Before that, I was on the Pivot Trail429 and the new redesign is everything I wished my last one had...that was a BLAST to push hard. I’d really consider the new version with the 36 up front. Hope that helps


----------



## mtskibum16 (Apr 14, 2009)

Assume you mean the V3 Scout (new carbon one)? I have the V2 Scout (2018/19 alloy) and it's seat tube isn't that steep. Something like 75. I find it is great for both steeper climbing and rolling pedally terrain. If anything I'd want it a bit steeper so the new geo checks out for me. I do question if the Scout is the right bike for your needs though. It's a pretty great all arounder but not the best choice for big long XC type days. More fun and playful.


----------

